# Braking on EAP



## cabbie (Feb 17, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone knows how the M3 brakes when driving with EAP? I assume the car does what I do and only uses the brakes when a quick stop is needed otherwise it is regen braking . I hope to not have to replace brakes like I did with ICE cars.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

You can see it’s using regen by the energy bar.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

cabbie said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows how the M3 brakes when driving with EAP? I assume the car does what I do and only uses the brakes when a quick stop is needed otherwise it is regen braking . I hope to not have to replace brakes like I did with ICE cars.


Yes, that's basically what it does. Autopilot can use both regen and friction brakes to slow down, depending on how much braking force is needed (and how much regen force is available). It will try to use only regen if possible, but if there isn't enough regen available to slow the car quickly enough, it will apply the friction brakes as well.

In my personal experience, I've found that Autopilot will apply friction brakes a little bit sooner than I would have when coming to a complete stop (or close to a stop) in heavy traffic. But to your question about brake replacement, I don't think it's significant enough of a difference to matter.


----------



## cabbie (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Yes, that's basically what it does. Autopilot can use both regen and friction brakes to slow down, depending on how much braking force is needed (and how much regen force is available). It will try to use only regen if possible, but if there isn't enough regen available to slow the car quickly enough, it will apply the friction brakes as well.
> 
> In my personal experience, I've found that Autopilot will apply friction brakes a little bit sooner than I would have when coming to a complete stop (or close to a stop) in heavy traffic. But to your question about brake replacement, I don't think it's significant enough of a difference to matter.


I agree that the difference is not likely to be of much significance. Even so, any difference is worth the extra convenience of using EAP in traffic. It take sooo much stress out of driving in traffic.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Achooo said:


> I agree that the difference is not likely to be of much significance. Even so, any difference is worth the extra convenience of using EAP in traffic. It take sooo much stress out of driving in traffic.


I think the biggest loss in EAP, lately, is the inefficient driving. Speed up, slow down, speed up, slow down... just chill and coast some.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> I think the biggest loss in EAP, lately, is the inefficient driving. Speed up, slow down, speed up, slow down... just chill and coast some.


Heard that. I've turned into my father-in-law


----------

